# Topics > Space >  DLR-SpaceBot Cup, Germany

## Airicist

Organizer - Robotics and Mechatronics Center, German Aerospace Center (DLR, DLRde)

Playlist "SpaceBot Cup"




> The DLR SpaceBot Cup was a robot competition hold by the German Aerospace Center. Task were exploration and mobile manipulation in rough terrain.


DLR-SpaceBot Cup 2013, November 11 - 12, 2013, Rheinbreitbach, Germany

----------


## Airicist

The DLR Spacebot Cup in full length (Day 1, Part I / II)

Published on Dec 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The DLR Spacebot Cup in full length (Day 1, Part II / II)

Published on Dec 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The DLR Spacebot Cup in full length (Day 2, Part I / II)

Published on Dec 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The DLR Spacebot Cup in full length (Day 2, Part II / II)

Published on Dec 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Chemnitz University Robotics Team (SpaceBot Camp 2015)

Published on Nov 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SEAR-Team TU Berlin (SpaceBot Camp 2015)

Published on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ARTEMIS-Team DFKI & Universitat Bremen (SpaceBot Camp 2015)

Published on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

AGAS-Team Universität Koblenz-Landau (SpaceBot Camp 2015)

Published on Nov 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Attempto-Team Universitat Tubingen

Published on Nov 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Spacebot21 der Hochschule21 in Buxtehude

Published on Nov 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Carpe Noctem-Team Universitat Kassel (SpaceBot Camp 2015)

Published on Nov 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RMexplores! DLR-Institut fur Robotik und Mechatronik

Published on Nov 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NimbRo Explorer @ DLR SpaceBot Camp 2015

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Our team NimbRo Explorer solved through the mobile manipulation robot Momaro all tasks at the DLR SpaceBot Camp: taking a soil sample, finding and grasping two objects, transporting them to a basis object, assembly (placing the soil sample at a scale and inserting a battery pack) and operating a switch. The video also shows the removal of debris.

----------


## Airicist

DLR SpaceBot Camp 2015

Published on Nov 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ARTEMIS Rover: Mobility

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Mobility of the ARTEMIS rover


ARTEMIS, DLR SpaceBot Cup 2013 Rover

----------

